# Water: Hard or Soft



## Bhmntpacker (Apr 10, 2010)

I have water that is 59 grains hard. It also has a little "Wyoming Coal" sulfer smell to it, not bad but it is there. I have a treatment system that removes the sulfer and softens the water. I am running a water line out to the barn site and was wondering which would be better for the goats in relation to the possible urinary problems. How much water does a full grown goat drink in a day? I do not want to have to buy softner salt by the truckload. 

Once again, a prethanks for all the responders. I am picking up 3 little pack kids this weekend.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

You'd have to know what was actually in the water. If it is Iron, which usually has the sulfur smell, then the goats will be fine with it. If it is calcium then you will need to soften it or face urinary stone problems.

As for how much they drink.... that depends. When the grass is damp mine sometimes don't drink at all. Other times when its hot they may drink more than a gallon through the course of the day. Milking does can drink several gallons.

Have fun with your new kids!


----------

